# 12v VR6 Valve Cover Gasket Replacement



## GTi_8v (May 1, 2005)

Hi There, 

My Valve Cover Gasket is leaking. I've been looking for a DIY on how to replace it, but found nothing. Can someone assist me with this? Does the bumper have to come off? Or just the grill? 

I attempted this earlier, but could not get to the lower bolts on the manifold. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CrazyMikeJr14 (Apr 12, 2008)

You should check out the FAQ and DIY thread..... 

But first you gotta: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...moving-front-Lock-Carrier-to-Service-Position 

Then: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...throttle-body-(throttle-valve-control-module) 

Last: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...the-Intake-Manifold-and-Coilpack-on-a-12V-VR6


----------



## CrazyMikeJr14 (Apr 12, 2008)

Fairly easy job. Took me 4hrs, and I don't move fast...


----------



## CrazyMikeJr14 (Apr 12, 2008)

OH YEA here is this to btw: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?736260-VR6-Forum-FAQ-s 


BE CAREFUL YOU CAN GET LOST... :laugh:


----------

